# Jenny-Bride to be



## Teresa (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay so most bridal portraits have a ring in them..this one does not as she had her ring in the shop to get resized.....that was the bummer of the day. Also, it was about 15 mph wind and felt like 25* outside....brrrrr. We ended up with a more formal white dress and a wedding dress so there are 2 different dresses here.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## rabhobbes (Mar 21, 2009)

OK, I don't do *alot* of people shots, so here's my thoughts...

I like 1, 2, and 7...good posing and lighting!

Number 3 is not doing anything for me, sorry! Maybe cropped in closer to her?

I personally don't care for the elevator location in #9

*I REALLY love #6!*  Posing, background and all is *perfect*. I want more contrast in it, though! :mrgreen:


----------



## Teresa (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is this one cropped in a bit closer with of course a different processing






And here is the other one with more contrast in it


----------



## mikemicki (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice shots.  I really like the post-processing in #10 & the one where you cropped in a bit closer.  Nice job.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 21, 2009)

Good series, beautiful bride-to-be!  #1 is my favorite; best of the series.  It looks like you noticed, too, that your photos need more contrast.  Also most of your images need some more tweaking in curves as they look a little flat; I see a lot of midtones but not very many shadows and highlights.  Some more specific comments:

#2: The pose is great, but it looks a little too oversaturated for my tastes.  Her blown dress is too bright and takes away from her face.
#5, #9: I think these photos would be improved if you levelled them as they have strong straight lines
#7: ISO 1600 on that D200 is quite impressive!


----------



## Teresa (Mar 22, 2009)

Aggressor said:


> Good series, beautiful bride-to-be!  #1 is my favorite; best of the series.  It looks like you noticed, too, that your photos need more contrast.  Also most of your images need some more tweaking in curves as they look a little flat; I see a lot of midtones but not very many shadows and highlights.  Some more specific comments:
> 
> #2: The pose is great, but it looks a little too oversaturated for my tastes.  Her blown dress is too bright and takes away from her face.
> #5, #9: I think these photos would be improved if you levelled them as they have strong straight lines
> #7: ISO 1600 on that D200 is quite impressive!



Aggressor, thanks so much for your C/C. I appreciate it. Here is my feedback to that. 
#1 I got a lot of compliments on by other photographersand that is why I posted it here first but to be honest it is NOT my favorite...ha ha. 
I do see that a few if not most of my photos do need a bit more contrast. And I am still learning the levels or balance with the midtones, shadows and highlights. 
#9 I tried to straighten a bit but it was my fault I did not leave her any head room so when I level it out and then straighten it a bit in photoshop, I do a "photo-chop" and lose part of her head...oops we dont want that. 
#7 we were shooting in an area we werent really supposed to be "shhh" ha ha, so I was doing my best NOT to use the flash and the lighting was BAD so I had to bump it up to 1600 and yes it is quite impressive but not in worse lighting than this photo...if it was any darker in that area, you would for sure have A LOT of noise

Thanks again for your comments!


----------



## jbr13 (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the PPing on the first vesion of #3, but the closer crop with her off to the left vertical thirds line.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 22, 2009)

Teresa said:


> And here is the other one with more contrast in it
> <original photo stripped>



Teresa, I did a quick and dirty edit on your photos.  You have indicated its okay to do so.  I'll delete it if you like.  Here's my crack at #6.  I tweaked the image in curves, raised the black point, raised the exposure by about .5 stop, and burned the dress to recover some detail lost by brightening.


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Teresa, I just wanted to congratulate you on your improvements! You have come a really long way 

A couple of things I noted besides what was already mentioned was to watch your lines.  Some of the pictures have vertical walls that are crooked, so you may want to rotate and recrop some of them.  Also, watch the fingers, etc. In #8 they are chopped and that one could use some straightening as well.

BTW, beautiful bride


----------



## empror of love (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice shots. tink you


----------



## f8photography (Mar 24, 2009)

2 is amazing.  Really like that one.  Maybe blown some highlites, but it isnt bad.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 24, 2009)

A lot to comment on, but some really nice shots.  I agree on 3... too much dead space, I think.  5 was hot, but a touch off-balance... looked like she was just almost about to fall over... but still, seductive.  

LOVE the stairs one... very neat.  4, 2 and 1 all pretty nice, too.  Very neat work in general.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 24, 2009)

The edit below looks pretty bad on my calibrated screen. There's an over exposed (white) line around the back of the dress and shoulders that is very off puting.  My only issue with the originals is a slight lack of contrast on some, too much on others and many look too soft - a little unsharpen mask could do wonders.



Aggressor said:


> Teresa, I did a quick and dirty edit on your photos.  You have indicated its okay to do so.  I'll delete it if you like.  Here's my crack at #6.  I tweaked the image in curves, raised the black point, raised the exposure by about .5 stop, and burned the dress to recover some detail lost by brightening.


----------



## Teresa (Mar 25, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Hey Teresa, I just wanted to congratulate you on your improvements! You have come a really long way
> 
> A couple of things I noted besides what was already mentioned was to watch your lines.  Some of the pictures have vertical walls that are crooked, so you may want to rotate and recrop some of them.  Also, watch the fingers, etc. In #8 they are chopped and that one could use some straightening as well.
> 
> BTW, beautiful bride




Lyncca...thanks so much...it means so much coming from you! 

About the "Crooked" photos...you will not believe 1) how much I LOVE angles and 2) how much I have been straightening these last set of bridals I just did Monday! LOL. It is crazy...I keep getting told "fix your horizon", "straighten your photos" and it is hard because I LOVE ANGLES i hate straight up and down or side to side photos but that is just me but I have been breaking my barrier and straigtening my photos! 

Thanks again to everyone who has commented on these photos and this thread and taking time to even view my work based on past issues! THANKS


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 25, 2009)

Teresa said:


> Lyncca...thanks so much...it means so much coming from you!
> 
> About the "Crooked" photos...you will not believe 1) how much I LOVE angles and 2) how much I have been straightening these last set of bridals I just did Monday! LOL. It is crazy...I keep getting told "fix your horizon", "straighten your photos" and it is hard because I LOVE ANGLES i hate straight up and down or side to side photos but that is just me but I have been breaking my barrier and straigtening my photos!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who has commented on these photos and this thread and taking time to even view my work based on past issues! THANKS


 
Hey gal,

I love love angles as well, but if you want to do them, really do them  Make them look deliberate, not by accident.  If a horizon or any line that looks like it is off by a couple of degrees, then it looks like accident.  If the angle is by 10-45 degrees, or whatever your mind sees with the composition, then it looks on purpose more.  So, if you want that look, I say, go more extreme


----------



## Teresa (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for the advice. i used to do the more deliberate in a studio setting because it was REQUIRED by boss and district manager we use angles in our posing and our shooting but i can promise you most the families HATE angles in studio. their questions are always "can you straighten that for us?" or "why does it look like we are leaning" ..grrrrr...LOL...they dont understand photography LOL

thanks again for the advice


----------



## Moonb007 (Mar 26, 2009)

I think these images out outstanding.  She looks, happy, classy and sexy...all things a bride wants to be for her wedding.


----------



## 92sir (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow Awesome shots!! I think #2 in my favorite :thumbup:. The only critique_ I have is #3 the crop which was mentioned and # 6 looks rather flat but can be easily fixed is ps. I saw it was alright to edit your pics but I figured I was ask first as you may no even be interested. I did a quick touch up to 6. If your interested let me know. Once again great job  :mrgreen:
_


----------



## Teresa (Mar 27, 2009)

sure go ahead 92sir...show me what ya got? and if you dont mind to explain how you got to your end result so as i may learn some new ps tricks!  
thanks for the C/C as well


----------



## 92sir (Mar 27, 2009)

OK here is the edit I did. 









I took it into cs3 and added some contrast and then adjusted the curves. In curves I drag the shadows down a bit and that was about it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 28, 2009)

So far I don't like any of the edits of the image - they all seem very dark. Here's my small take on it.....

One thing I noted is that it looked very soft. Litte sharpening made a big difference.


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like these, but #2 looks way too over processed/blown to me.


----------



## visualpoetry (Apr 1, 2009)

IMO - I think you have some nice shots here. I just dont like the post processing.


----------

